# Tree is green again



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 6, 2017)

I've been wondering if it will turn green after all these days with pink flowers.

It still looks better if it's orange.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2017)

I think we should hold a vigil.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 6, 2017)

something something TBT Night Theme something something admins are communists


----------



## Horus (Jun 6, 2017)

Apple2013 said:


> something something TBT Night Theme something something admins are communists


----------



## Corrie (Jun 6, 2017)

Aw, I definitely prefer it pink. RIP. But eitherway, I welcome you green!


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 7, 2017)

rest in peace, Laudine Tree, you will be missed.  

you were the greatest TBT homescreen banner innovation since Chibi-Robo...


----------



## Laudine (Jun 7, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> rest in peace, Laudine Tree, you will be missed.
> 
> you were the greatest TBT homescreen banner innovation since Chibi-Robo...



Thank you, I'll miss the kawaiiness :'(

Though, are you sure this work of art wasn't the greatest TBT banner?


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 7, 2017)

RIP cherry blossom tree, let's hope you return in your next life


----------



## Chicha (Jun 7, 2017)

RIP cherry blossom tree. I'd love to see it back next year! It was adorable.

With the tree turning green, maybe there's something in store for us, staff?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 7, 2017)

the tree sucks now burn the tree


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

Rip really liked it and it was a nice change man 

That Zipper tree is just a creep xd


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2017)

Aww, I liked the pink tree.  On the other hand, maybe the shop will get an update as well? *Crosses fingers*


----------



## Liamtaro (Jun 7, 2017)

Are there any events related to the tree, except for its change of look ?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2017)

Liamtaro said:


> Are there any events related to the tree, except for its change of look ?



Nope, not at all. However, we were expecting some events (such as staff applications and restocks) because of how we had a lack of announcements since the Egg Hunt ended. During that time, the site didn't get much updates, including the banner. After the change, we figured that something is going to happen soon.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 7, 2017)

Laudine said:


> Thank you, I'll miss the kawaiiness :'(
> 
> Though, are you sure this work of art wasn't the greatest TBT banner?



The eyes... the red eyes... The memories of Killer Zipper are all coming back now... 0__0


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 7, 2017)

Laudine said:


> Thank you, I'll miss the kawaiiness :'(
> 
> Though, are you sure this work of art wasn't the greatest TBT banner?



Nuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2017)

So, nothing yet?


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So, nothing yet?



ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2017)

Nothing except your avatar and overall aesthetic becoming even more creepy than it already is? Lol.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 8, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.



Sounds suspicious...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 8, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> ABSOLUTELY NOTHING.



or actually it is something


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 8, 2017)

Mythicalhoopa said:


> Sounds suspicious...





Sheila said:


> or actually it is something



It's hurtful when you find out that the users don't trust you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 8, 2017)

No offense meant by this as you're my favorite staff member, but your profile doesn't really give off a "trustworthy" vibe. XD


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 8, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> No offense meant by this as you're my favorite staff member, but your profile doesn't really give off a "trustworthy" vibe. XD



I'm fairly certain there are plenty of trustworthy horror fans in the world. 

But if I scare you, you should be VERY AFRAID.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 8, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I'm fairly certain there are plenty of trustworthy horror fans in the world.
> 
> But if I scare you, you should be VERY AFRAID.



*Is very afraid*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 9, 2017)

Aww, RIP pink tree. Now that it's pretty much summer just set it on fire, that's how I know it's summer where I live.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> I'm fairly certain there are plenty of trustworthy horror fans in the world.
> 
> But if I scare you, you should be VERY AFRAID.








nope


----------

